# Puritan Publications: New Publishing Venture



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 13, 2004)

This forum is for updates surrounding Puritan Publications.

This is a new publishing venture that A Puritan's Mind is taking in order to make available more Reformed and Puritan books.

Keep an eye out for updates!

[Edited on 12-13-2004 by webmaster]


----------

